
Ways to Look at the Color Black - prismatic
https://themillions.com/2019/03/ten-ways-to-look-at-the-color-black.html
======
50
> Far harder to imagine non-existence, that state of being nothing, so that
> the most accessible way that it can be envisioned is as a field of black, as
> being the view when you close your eyes.

Hmm. I think non-existence would be better envisioned by closing one of your
eyes, rather than both. Is that blackness on the other side? I can't make a
strong case for it but I don't think it is - it's just voidness. But also, I
think you can't have black nor it's implied white without an essence by which
they appear so non-existence is just voidness. I don't know.

